# Good Price on 10" and 15" Speakers



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

If anyone is looking for some speakers for cabs or whatever, I found these on Long and McQuades website. Not sure if they are clearing them out but the price is right.
Yorkville Sound - 15 Inch 4 Ohm 200 Watt Raw Speaker
Yorkville Sound - 10 Inch 4 Ohm 50 Watt Raw Speaker
I bought a pair of the 10" for one of my cabs and a 15" just to have in case. A great price for some Eminence speakers.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are these pa speakers or guitar speakers? 

I'm kind of interested in 15" if they are a neutral pa type speaker. 

TG


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are these pa speakers or guitar speakers?
> 
> I'm kind of interested in 15" if they are a neutral pa type speaker.
> 
> TG


They use them in their 200KB keyboard amp, so should be fairly neutral, not a guitar speaker.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The description says PA speaker

At that price one can't hardly complain, but they are pretty low end. I'd use it for guitar, but not much else. Now for bass guitar use ( hell, even keys or PA w a tweet) the B&Cs are much better performer and still rather reasonably priced if not a steal ( you can't really do better for the price):

Yorkville Sound - 15 Inch 8 Ohm Speaker 400 Watts


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Those 10`s are really at a great price at $25 each.

I need 6 10s !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I`m not a speaker guy and I need 6 speakers for my Peavey Vintage 610

Would these be good for replacements ???

The originals are 16 ohms at 25 watts each so the 4 ohms would add up to the same 6 ohms wired differently, I'm just worried sound wise....

Any opinions ?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I`m not a speaker guy and I need 6 speakers for my Peavey Vintage 610
> Would these be good for replacements ???
> 
> The originals are 16 ohms at 25 watts each so the 4 ohms would add up to the same 6 ohms wired differently, I'm just worried sound wise....
> ...


They used those 10's in their 50B bass amp. What will you be running through that cab? At that price, you can't really lose, if they have that many in stock?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> What will you be running through that cab?


Just Guitar...



jb welder said:


> At that price, you can't really lose, if they have that many in stock?


Its cheaper compared to reconing the ones I have... I ll order online, when I added 6 it wrote they were in stock.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Just ordered them... Will find out !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That and a double 15" would make a nice bass rig.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jb welder said:


> That and a double 15" would make a nice bass rig.


Dude, pick one; we're old.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Dude, pick one; we're old.


The 15's are for the crowd, the 6x10's are for your monitor.  Roadies are mandatory though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm assuming when you say 'roadies' what you mean is 'children.' That's why we have them, right.

"Now Gail, you know Billy can't hump the 6x10 up the stairs by himself; give 'im a hand now."


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> "Now Gail....


deleted before being reported...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

^^^ Someone needs to report that post with contestant #413 pronto - can't unsee that!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Roady?!? Hell, that why I got married !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Speakers arrived, need to go pick them up !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Roady?!? Hell, that why I got married !


I always wondered who that was behind you there.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

I still haven't installed mine yet...maybe this weekend


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on this Special Brett !!! 

Just got back with my order of 10`s !!!HNG^%$


Now to hide them ! 

MJF$#


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I always wondered who that was behind you there.


She`s gotta earn her keep !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Now to hide them !  MJF$#


That could prove to be somewhat challenging!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this Special Brett !!!
> 
> Just got back with my order of 10`s !!!HNG^%$
> 
> ...


Um, that's more than double what you need to fill a 6x10. You crazy, bud.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> That could prove to be somewhat challenging!


You wouldn't even know that I bought one !!!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Um, that's more than double what you need to fill a 6x10. You crazy, bud.



I'm looking at making or getting another 810 cab !!! HNG^%$

Need something to plug the 600 into !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the headsup. Just came back from putting my money down on a pair of 10's at L&M.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I'm looking at making or getting another 810 cab !!! HNG^%$
> 
> Need something to plug the 600 into !


LOL. I just sold my DIY one last year. Anyway, if you want any tips lemme know. The most important and often overlooked thing about cabs that size/power (air displacement) is the resonances. Gotta be a brick shithouse, and stuffed or at least lined.

... that reminds me: I still have 2 spare vintage (pre-celestion) alnico Rolas from that old fridge of mine. Been meaning to make a 2x10 to stack on my 1x15. ... still don't have the time.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Anyway, if you want any tips lemme know.


 Thanks ! I appreciate the input. Love learning and cabs are really not my expertise. 

I passed up on a Traynor 810 cab since 5 speakers were dead thinking that replacing the speakers would cost more then getting one fully functioning....

I no longer have that problem... 

Love the sound of the Traynor but am open to different options...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> ... that reminds me: I still have 2 spare vintage (pre-celestion) alnico Rolas from that old fridge of mine. Been meaning to make a 2x10 to stack on my 1x15. ... still don't have the time.


Finish the Dirty Granny first !!!


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this Special Brett !!!


I'm glad I could help...or in your case...be an enabler...lol.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Picked up my pair of 10's the other day. Haven't fired them up yet, but they seem decent enough for the money. There's a code number on the back ofthe cone, but apart from that no markings of any sort to indicate brand, model, power rating, impedance, etc. Seems like speakers Eminence made for somebody's product line that either went out of business or stopped being made, so L&M got a good deal on them.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, they do a lot of OEM work.

@Frenchy99, just noticed that your 6x10 is all reverse mounted and these guys have no gaskets. If there's a local reconer around you you can get some to glue on for $2-5 per speaker. Otherwise get some 1/4" cork sheet and cut some out.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> just noticed that your 6x10 is all reverse mounted and these guys have no gaskets


 I ll try to use the ones on my current 10s if I can take them off... they should always included them on new speakers...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Picked up my pair of 10's the other day. Haven't fired them up yet, but they seem decent enough for the money. There's a code number on the back ofthe cone, but apart from that no markings of any sort to indicate brand, model, power rating, impedance, etc. Seems like speakers Eminence made for somebody's product line that either went out of business or stopped being made, so L&M got a good deal on them.


Many of the oem speakers Yorkville uses are made by Eminence. 7337 is a yorkville part number and was made by eminence for them. The other number will be an in house eminence code that tells them the yorkville spec. Yorkville must have ordered so many of them for production/spares that they believe they have more than they will ever need to supply for repair of old product. So they are blowing some of them out. Or maybe all of them and they will sub some other similar 10" for people that need that yorkville part number for repairs.
They were used in small bass combo's with 50W amps, such as 50B, XM50, TB50, DB50 and maybe more.


----------



## Brett Pearson (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, I finally got the 10's installed in my 2x10 cab and gave it a quick run with my b15 head. I used a Squier VM Mustang bass with flats for the test and a/b'd it against my 15" cab. As far as tone goes it sounds great. Tone is clear and punchy and while the bass is not quite as deep as the 15" it is definitely solid and tight and doesn't seem to fart at higher volumes although being in an apartment, I could not really give it a sustained test at high volume. Overall I am very pleased with the speakers and feel they will serve my purposes well. Has anyone else had a chance to try theirs out yet?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Brett Pearson said:


> Well, I finally got the 10's installed in my 2x10 cab and gave it a quick run with my b15 head. I used a Squier VM Mustang bass with flats for the test and a/b'd it against my 15" cab. As far as tone goes it sounds great. Tone is clear and punchy and while the bass is not quite as deep as the 15" it is definitely solid and tight and doesn't seem to fart at higher volumes although being in an apartment, I could not really give it a sustained test at high volume. Overall I am very pleased with the speakers and feel they will serve my purposes well. Has anyone else had a chance to try theirs out yet?


Thanks for the review...

I haven' had time to try mine out, to many contracts and not enough employees. ..


----------

